# Started nice exterior today



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xl2u30kbgrlg6zm/20150923_091118.mp4?dl=0

Wanted to show you guys a nice exterior I started today. Here we ate doing a full exterior trim pack. Duration will be the product I'm using.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had to lay on my side to watch the video. Nice looking house you have to paint there. I love working right on the water.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like a cool one. You seem to be suffering from the PT pic flipping phenomenon that sometimes drive me (and chrisn ) crazy. Except your whole vid got flipped. Didn't really matter viewing it on my phone, just turned it sideways. 

Nice view to have at work.

You guys doing the shakes too or just the trim?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Looks like a cool one. You seem to be suffering from the PT pic flipping phenomenon that sometimes drive me (and chrisn ) crazy. Except your whole vid got flipped. Didn't really matter viewing it on my phone, just turned it sideways.
> 
> Nice view to have at work.
> 
> You guys doing the shakes too or just the trim?


I have a 55" computer monitor. Just a tad bit to big to turn on it's side. lol


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Jmayspaint said:


> Looks like a cool one. You seem to be suffering from the PT pic flipping phenomenon that sometimes drive me (and chrisn ) crazy. Except your whole vid got flipped. Didn't really matter viewing it on my phone, just turned it sideways.
> 
> Nice view to have at work.
> 
> You guys doing the shakes too or just the trim?


Thanks sorry about that shakes next year.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> I have a 55" computer monitor. Just a tad bit to big to turn on it's side. lol


I apoligize for that. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Where was it Tony soprano he bought the house and then tried to get out of it? He had the guys on the boat out there blasting I think frank Sinatra or something. Dean Martin and Sammy Davis maybe, 

Looks like there


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Oden said:


> Where was it Tony soprano he bought the house and then tried to get out of it? He had the guys on the boat out there blasting I think frank Sinatra or something. Dean Martin and Sammy Davis maybe,
> 
> Looks like there


I'm confused:what: what are you talking about?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> I had to lay on my side to watch the video. Nice looking house you have to paint there. I love working right on the water.


Yes this way I can go fishing on my lunch break!:thumbup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Seth The Painter said:


> I'm confused:what: what are you talking about?



Put him in mind of a house on the Jersey shore in a scene, or sequence of scenes actually, in the TV show Sopranos. 

I can see it. Cool house.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> *I had to lay on my side to watch the video.* Nice looking house you have to paint there. I love working right on the water.


I feel ya bro. My neck still hurts. It's really a simple fix. Just open up the video in *windows movie maker* and click rotate right or left, then save the video. Unless he is on a Mac. 

Hope his paint job is better than his v-logging. :blink:


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey unite why don't you go back to YouTube and beg for work for 20 bucks an hour. Or, put premium paint in a behr can and say behr covers in one. 

BTW did you finish your painting project in that house you keep posting here? Or is it gonna take another year?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> I apoligize for that. Thanks for viewing.


No worries. I have done the same a few times with pics.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

Stef, that interior job has long been done. All the drywall taping and mud work needed, sanding out the other painters heavy roller stipple throughout, painting semi-gloss throughout, then redoing it to a pearl finish (was too shiny for the customers liking), redoing rooms due to the many color changes. But if the cow wants to keep giving milk, I'm willing to keep taking it. 

Here is what I am working on now - a tanning salon.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> Yes this way I can go fishing on my lunch break!:thumbup:


And you have a handy place to wash your brushes!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PaintersUnite said:


> Stef, that interior job has long been done. All the drywall taping and mud work needed, sanding out the other painters heavy roller stipple throughout, painting semi-gloss throughout, then redoing it to a pearl finish (was too shiny for the customers liking), redoing rooms due to the many color changes. But if the cow wants to keep giving milk, I'm willing to keep taking it.
> 
> Here is what I am working on now - a tanning salon.


Is that tanning salon going to be open while you are painting it? Because if it is that would be the job I would want to be on all summer!

The tanning salon right across from my store closed last winter. bummer.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

PACman said:


> And you have a handy place to wash your brushes!


Not sure if I would wanna wash my brushes in saltwater and there's probably a hefty fine. Someone would definately call. These people are all yuppies.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks like a fun one!


----------



## kkonyo (Sep 8, 2014)

Great job for Olympian #1095


----------



## Right Source (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks like a nice project for this time of year. What size crew.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

It is almost done. It was a fun one thanks. My crew is 5 guys. Only 3 of us here though. Extensive prep work we have about 3 more days. Then I'm actually gonna try to finish the shakes this year as well if the weather can stay nice.


----------

